# WOIN online games



## sstacks (Feb 4, 2020)

Any interest in online WOIN games out there? Either Roll 20 or Fantasy Grounds or Discord or etc?

Starting this thread on behalf of someone asking in Morrus's Discord channel.


----------



## Raz Kabooz (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi Shane, saw your post on Morrus's Discord.  *Fantasy Grounds* would be great, I've been wanting to try a WOIN NEW for sometime.

If you go with Fantasy Grounds probably the best place to drum up players is the LFG forum.  

*LFG - Looking for Group*

Please keep us posted.  

Cheers, 
Raz


----------



## sstacks (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks, if we get to the point of a definite game moving forward I'll post there.

For now if anyone has interest in seeing something like this happen, just make a comment or react to the initial post, etc.


----------



## sstacks (Feb 5, 2020)

I'll eventually run some WOIN one-shots online but I'm not a good candidate to GM an ongoing campaign


----------



## Dracheau (Feb 6, 2020)

Yerp.  I am currently still accepting players for a fantasy-themed WOIN game Wednesday nights.  Also interested in other games out there.


----------



## sstacks (Feb 6, 2020)

@Dracheau What platform are you playing on?


----------



## 1000buffalo (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm interested in running some WOIN on Roll20. I think at the moment, I'm looking at some OLD, but I've got all three. 

I'd been running some NEW the other year with a great bunch of Players. I struggled with the West Marches style, though, so I'm probably looking to do a more "traditional" approach, though I like sandbox and incorporating Player feedback and goals.


----------



## kananesgi (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm actually looking for OLD myself.


----------



## Dracheau (Feb 17, 2020)

I run on roll20 and discord for voice.


----------



## kananesgi (Feb 22, 2020)

Dracheau said:


> I run on roll20 and discord for voice.



Hmm, I didn't see this before. You in the market for a new player?


----------

